# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Nausea?

## Total Eclipse

What does everyone do when they feel yucky and nauseated? Sipping on peppermint tea.

----------


## CloudMaker

no healthcare so i just drink margaritas until I can’t feel anything anymore LOL

----------


## Total Eclipse

> no healthcare so i just drink margaritas until I can’t feel anything anymore LOL



That doesn't sound like it'll be good for the next day and nausea would just be back.

----------


## Kimbra

If you are living in Canada, get Gravol (Dimenhydrinate). It really works. Ginger works well too. Or slowly sipping some ginger ale. However if the nausea is due to anxiety than anything, you need is something to relax you. Some Kava Kava, or melatonin might help (be careful with Kava though).

----------


## cerulean

Ginger and almonds help me.

----------


## Lucid

Serious nausea.Ice water is about all I can stomach.

----------

